# Diet -> reverse diet -> no bulk??



## VeneCZ (May 30, 2014)

Hey guys. Gaining weight for me wasn't difficult, I was already 98kg, it wasn't the leanest mass, actually pretty fat. I then went on a diet with cardio, then carb cycling and I lost like 15 kg and I got to aprox. 13-15bf at 83 kg. Carb cycling was really effective in loosing weight, but it was also effective in killing my libido big time and also lost strength on all lifts.

Anyway I got on reverse diet starting on 250g carbs, 60g fat and 140-160g protein, which was the intake at the end of a diet. I was increasing my intake by 10g of carbs and 2g fat every week. At aprox. 350 g of carbs I started to increase it even more rapidly.

I'm now on 450g of carbs and 85g of fat and I haven't gained a single gram on scale since then, im bit worried about my metabolism. Strength is back I guess, libido slowly getting back to normal, but the scale hasn't moved a bit.

Do u guys have any advice? I'd appreciate your comments.


----------



## VeneCZ (May 30, 2014)

Hey guys, already on 550 carbs a day, haven't gained s*it since (diet is ok). Could it be a metabolism issue?

Thanks.


----------



## Jay0205 (Jul 30, 2011)

How long did you reverse diet for? Have you tried upping fat?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Protein isn't high enough.

Are you using gear.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

As above protein Is well low meaning total daily calories is probably low although carbs are high!


----------



## VeneCZ (May 30, 2014)

Jay0205 said:


> How long did you reverse diet for? Have you tried upping fat?


 dont know, probably something close to 3 month. Current fat intake is 90g/day mostly from nuts, vegetable oils, milk, oats, eggs, sometimes cottage cheese.



Tinytom said:


> Protein isn't high enough.
> 
> Are you using gear.


I think 2g/kg of BW is enough, I was taking something like 3g/kg BW and got a kidney stone from such intake.

I'm not on gear, but I'm planning to start my first ph cycle (p-mag) next week.

Believe me guys, year ago I was at 94 kg(higher bf though) with such macros. Something's just not right. But I'll try to increase fat and slightly protein intake. Thanks for your comments


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

You don't need to massively increase protein to say 250g, just up it by another 10-20g or so. Reverse dieting isn't meant to gain weight dude.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm in exactly the same boat. Same starting weight, I dropped 17kg though and ended up close to 10% bf though but I've steadily increased my calorie intake with a view to lean bulk and I've been stuck at 82kg for months now. I'm on 3500 cals now but the scale aint moving. I can however see a big difference in my body comp and have defo made some gains but it's just not showing on the scale.


----------



## Getting-Lean (Jul 18, 2014)

MFM said:


> I'm in exactly the same boat. Same starting weight, I dropped 17kg though and ended up close to 10% bf though but I've steadily increased my calorie intake with a view to lean bulk and I've been stuck at 82kg for months now. I'm on 3500 cals now but the scale aint moving. I can however see a big difference in my body comp and have defo made some gains but it's just not showing on the scale.


Don't get caught up on scale weight mate, if your body is changing for the better in the mirror why care what the scales say?!


----------



## VeneCZ (May 30, 2014)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> You don't need to massively increase protein to say 250g, just up it by another 10-20g or so. Reverse dieting isn't meant to gain weight dude.


Ok, from what I know about reverse dieting by slowly increasing calories I'm increasing the metabolic rate and I guess from one point I'll start gaining weight also, right? But adding another carbs only made me bloated/more fat, I can see that in a mirror, so this isn't a way to go. I'm planning to run a p-mag next week for bulk however. Don't know what to do if I'm just gaining water and fat.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

VeneCZ said:


> Ok, from what I know about reverse dieting by slowly increasing calories I'm increasing the metabolic rate and I guess from one point I'll start gaining weight also, right? But adding another carbs only made me bloated/more fat, I can see that in a mirror, so this isn't a way to go. I'm planning to run a p-mag next week for bulk however. Don't know what to do if I'm just gaining water and fat.


Yes there will be a point where your metabolism will stop increasing. If you really want to do an actual bulk then just add another 100g protein and put carbs at 500g


----------

